# Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04



## Greg (6. September 2004)

Hatte einen nicht gerade sehr ergiebigen Urlaub (anglerisch gesehen).Wegen allen möglichen wiedrigen Umständen und vorrangigen Sachen die wenig Zeit zum angeln ließen. Trotzdem möchte ich auch euch den Bericht nicht vorenthalten  .
Das der Bericht auch schon auf meiner Website www.spinnfischen.us.pn und in einem Online Magazin erschien macht bestimmt nichts.

Es sind zwar viele Bilder drin. Diese sind aber alle nicht riesig und es macht den Bericht einfach schöner. Ich hoffe es stört nicht  .


*USA 2004*








In meinem diesjährigen Urlaub in Amerika hatte ich anglerisch viel vor. An erster Stelle wollte ich natürlich Schwarzbarsche fangen, auch einige Muskies, die amerikanischen Riesenhechte, sollten gelandet werden sowie noch viel mehr. Leider wurde aufgrund des Wetters und einigen anderen Faktoren nicht so viel draus. Es war trotzdem ergebnisreich!

Im Laufe der Reise sollten verschiedene Orte angesteuert werden, hauptsächlich um diverse Verwandte zu besuchen und eigentlich überall kannte ich Seen und Flüsse, die gutes Angeln versprachen.

Frühmorgens am 22. Juli ging es in Düsseldorf Richtung Chicago los, wo man am späten Abend des gleichen Tages (da Zeitverschiebung) ankam.
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Direkt vom Hotel aus hatte man einen gewaltigen Blick auf den riesigen Lake Michigan. Wenn man nicht weiß, dass es ein See ist, könnte man tatsächlich denken, man wäre irgendwo am Atlantik.
[/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Riesige Wasserflächen voll riesiger Salmoniden![/font] 








Eigentlich wollte ich am nächsten Tag vom Charterboot auf Lachs, Seeforelle und Seesaibling schleppen. Aufgrund von enormem Wellengang und Wind wurde aber leider nichts draus. Mit einem Besuch im berühmten Shedd-Aquarium tröstete ich mich. Denn dort konnte ich alle Fische, die ich eigentlich fangen wollte, in großen und artgerechten Aquarien bewundern. Unter anderem sah ich dort den größten Hecht meines Lebens mit gut 1,50 m.

[size=-1]Und schon ging es weiter, diesmal ins unerträglich heiße Texas. Dort gab es nur einen kleinen „farm pond“, also eine Art völlig verkrauteten Feuerlösch-Teich. Ein paar Sonnenbarsche konnte ich aber immerhin rausfangen und diese lieferten an der leichten Spinnausrüstung einen unvergesslichen Drill.
[/size][size=-1]Außerdem finde ich sie echt schön:
[/size]






Nach ein paar Tagen musste ich schon wieder weiter und gelangte so ins 800-Seelen-Kaff Spirit Lake im Maisfeld-Staat Iowa, wo wir noch ein Ferienhaus besitzen. Hier war es richtig angenehm kühl und ich freute mich auf spannende Angel-Touren am großen und vor allem fischreichen Lake Okoboji. 
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Obwohl dieses Städtchen so unbedeutend ist, unter Anglern wird es vielleicht gar nicht so unbekannt sein. Schließlich steht doch auf jeder Berkley-Köderpackung hinten „Pure Fishing Spirit Lake Iowa“. Hinter pure fishing verbirgt sich nämlich die Firma, die Marken wie Berkley, Abu und andere vertreibt und genau diese Firma hat dort ihren Hauptsitz!

[/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Im Stadtmuseum konnte man auch gleich die Anfänge dieser Firma in den frühen Nachkriegsjahren sehen:





[/size][/font]



[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Ansonsten gab es dort noch sehr interessantes altes Angelgerät und antike Boote zu bestaunen.

[/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Aber dann wollte ich endlich richtig angeln gehen! 
Ich kam am Steg an, machte wenige Würfe und plötzlich gingen Sirene und Lautsprecher an. „Tornado watch“, dass heißt, es besteht große Gefahr, dass es zu einem heftigen Sturm kommt, obwohl der Himmel noch völlig klar war. Also ab in den nächsten Keller. 
[/size][/font]


[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Richtig angeln gehen zu können hoffte ich erst am nächsten Tag in Minneapolis, Minnesota, auch „city of lakes” genannt. In dieser Stadt gibt es massenhaft große Seen voll großer Fische.

[/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Mein erster Ausflug startete am idyllischen Minnehaha Creek, einem kleinen, schnell fließenden Bach.





[/size][/font]

Hier konnte ich 2 smallmouth bass (eine Art Schwarzbarsch, der teilweise die Lücke der Bachforelle einnimmt) sowie eine kleine Regenbogenforelle überlisten. Allerdings ein wenig oberhalb der im Winter komplett zugefrorenen Wasserfälle. 

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Aber auch mein Lieblings-Gewässer Lake of the Isles im Herzen der Stadt wurde besucht.[/size][/font]






Obwohl das Gewässer nicht besonders groß ist (man kann in 50 Minuten drum herum gehen), ist es sehr vielseitig.

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Es gibt warme Einläufe und Schilfkanten mit lauernden Hechten in einer flachen Bucht:
[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
Aber auch dicht von Schwarzbarschen bevölkertes Totholz:






[/size][/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Auch wenn es viele Hechte, Schwarzbarsche und Walleyes (die amerikanischen Zander) gibt, machen Sonnenbarsche in teilweise stattlichen Größen die Hauptbeute aus.

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Sie mögen Wobbler wie dieser hier:[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Popper:[/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Eigentlich aber alles, was irgendwie einen Angelköder darstellt …
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Und genau von diesen kaufte ich einige ein, und zwar beim Sporthändler Galyan’s, wo ein phänomenales Angebot an Angelgerät bereit steht:
[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Am nächsten Tag konnte ich mich besonders freuen, denn eine marina, die ihren Bootsverleih einstellt, bietet zu einem sehr günstigen Preis dieses kleine Boot mit Motor an. Ich schlug zu und unternahm direkt weitere Angeltouren auf dem großen Lake Minnetonka, der neben hübschen Buchten auch große Fische zu bieten hat:
[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Schon die erste Tour vom Boot wurde mit diesem echt dicken „sunny“ (so werden die Sonnenbarsche genannt) ein voller Erfolg!





[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Wie gierig die Fische teilweise waren, beweist dieses Photo! Der Vertikal-Köder von Rapala schwebte einige Zentimeter über dem Wasser. Angelockt durch die Silhouette kamen fette Sonnenbarsche aus allen Richtungen herbei und sprangen zum Köder! Einen konnte ich so sogar landen!
[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Anglerisch konnte ich während eines kurzen Aufenthaltes in Boston und Pennsylvania nur einen Fisch verzeichnen, nämlich diesen stattlichen Crappie:





[/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Er biss auf einen eigentlich für Schwarzbarsche gedachten 13cm Gummiwurm in Nachtschwarz.
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Und nun, da ich schon wieder in Pennsylvania war, und sich der Urlaub dem Ende neigt, musste ich eine Sache unbedingt noch erledigen: Einen Besuch bei Cabela’s persönlich!
[/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1](_Anmerkung: Aus Testzwecken habe ich auch bei basspro und cabela's bestellt. Testerbericht siehe: _[/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]_http://ww6748.rb06.de/greg/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=25_[/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Schwer mit voll gepackten Tüten (natürlich Angelgerät) beladen verließen mein Bruder und ich dieses für den Angler traumhafte Geschäft!

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Und viel zu schnell ging es leider schon wieder zurück ins heimische Deutschland.[/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]
[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]



[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1][font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Ich gebe es ja zu, rein vom Angeln her hätte ich mir mehr erwartet. Es ging aber teilweise nicht. Trotzdem war es schön! Ich fing sehr schöne und vor allem selten große Sonnenbarsche und hatte viel Spaß!
[/size][/font]

[font=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular][size=-1]Außerdem ist meine Vorfreude auf den nächsten USA-Urlaub und seine Fische jetzt gleich viel größer!
[/size][/font]

[/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]


Ich hoffe der Bericht hat euch gefallen!


[/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font][/size][/font]


----------



## Greg (6. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04*

da ich nicht so viele Bilder rein machen konnte leider arg gekürzt


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04*

Klasse Bilder, toller Bericht)
Können wir den auch in unserem Online - Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) veröffentlichen?


----------



## Greg (6. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04*

das wird wohl leider nicht gehen 


aus einem einfachen Grund. Er wurde schon bei der "Konkurrenz" www.angler-online.zeitung.de veröffentlicht  .


----------



## bruexgen (7. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04*

Ein interessanter Bericht. 
Noch was möchte ich los werden: Dein Deutsch ist auf jeden Fall bemerkenswert gut. #r 
Gruß
bruexgen


----------



## Greg (7. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04*

hi bruexgen,


danke. Aber seit jetzt schon fast 3 Jahren lebe ich hier. Vorher konnte ich auch schon einigermaßen deutsch und habs dann irgendwie einfach so von alleie gelernt.


----------



## bruexgen (7. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04*



			
				Greg schrieb:
			
		

> hi bruexgen,
> 
> 
> danke. Aber seit jetzt schon fast 3 Jahren lebe ich hier. Vorher konnte ich auch schon einigermaßen deutsch und habs dann irgendwie einfach so von alleie gelernt.



Von alleine, dass hab ich mir als Schüler, auch wenns ewig lang her ist, auch so vorgestellt. Theoretisch hat's geklappt.
Leider waren meine Lehrer anderer Meinung. #4 

Gruß
bruexgen


----------



## Reisender (7. September 2004)

*AW: Bericht U.S.A. SOmmer 04*

schöner bericht und tolle fotos#h #h und so schön scharf #q meine haben immer einen fehler. na ja macht nichts, wenn die anderen es besser können.

Gruß
Reisender


----------

